# Escarole?



## Isa (Sep 13, 2009)

The mother of my fiance has a big garden, she knows Hermy likes Radichio and escarole so she gave me some of these for Hermy today. She said that on the bad it says it is escarole. But I do not think it is escarole, The escarole that I buy for Hermy does not look like that. I want to make sure Hermy can eat it before giving it to him.
Does anybody know what it is?


----------



## terryo (Sep 13, 2009)

It doesn't look like the escarole that I buy. I am growing a lot now in the veg garden, and even the small one's don't look like that. Maybe there is another kind. The outside of the leaves are not quite curley...but a little...not perfectly round like that.


----------



## Isa (Sep 13, 2009)

That is the one I buy 
http://www.all-creatures.org/recipes/images/i-escarole.jpg
That is weird, I googled escarole and I can't find it.
On the bagm it really said escarole. It was an italian brand, so maybe it is another kind of escarole. I just want to be sure before feeding it to Hermy.


----------



## tortoisenerd (Sep 13, 2009)

Doesn't look like Escarole...hope someone knows what it is! I like to know everything Trevor eats. That said, I don't know of any lettuces that are toxic to torts. Is that a baby leaf or full size? Looks like maybe some type of romaine?


----------



## Isa (Sep 13, 2009)

It is full size, it measures around 6''.
You are right, maybe it is a kind of romaine. She has green ones, and green reddish ones in her gardens.


----------



## jobeanator (Sep 13, 2009)

Could it be collard greens maybe?


----------



## Isa (Sep 13, 2009)

jobeanator said:


> Could it be collard greens maybe?



Hmm I do not think it is collard greens, it is not as thick. It is sooo hard to tell.


----------



## terryo (Sep 13, 2009)

Isa said:


> That is the one I buy
> http://www.all-creatures.org/recipes/images/i-escarole.jpg
> That is weird, I googled escarole and I can't find it.
> On the bagm it really said escarole. It was an italian brand, so maybe it is another kind of escarole. I just want to be sure before feeding it to Hermy.



That is what mine looks like too.


----------



## tofuqueen (Sep 13, 2009)

It's not collard greens.... almost looks like red romaine, but not quite fully red yet. Here's a link to some lettuce pics that might help: http://www.ebfarm.com/Products/Ingredients/MixedBabyGreens.aspx

I have such a hard time identifying lettuce! I'm getting better at it, but it takes practice! LOL


----------



## Yvonne G (Sep 13, 2009)

Home-grown romaine looks like that, and it comes in red too. I'll bet its romaine.

This is escarole:






Yvonne


----------



## Isa (Sep 13, 2009)

Thanks for the intersting link Sonja 
Yvonne, me too. The more I am looking at pictures on Google and the more I am sure it is romaine.


----------



## tortoisenerd (Sep 13, 2009)

Yay that's cool I was right. Sounds yummy for Hermy.


----------



## Isa (Sep 13, 2009)

tortoisenerd said:


> Yay that's cool I was right. Sounds yummy for Hermy.



Yes Kate  you were right. I will give some to Hermy tomorrow morning, I hope he will like it, the only thing he thinks about is Mazuri, ahhh Hermy


----------



## Stazz (Sep 13, 2009)

Lol little Hermy ! Cuuuute. Let us know if he liked it hehe


----------



## Isa (Sep 14, 2009)

Stace, Hermy really liked the Romaine, he ate it super fast  He is so cute!!!


----------



## Stazz (Sep 14, 2009)

Hahahaha yay !!! So cute that little Hermy!


----------

